# Report: Milan, bollette gonfiate ai calciatori.



## admin (4 Dicembre 2021)

Report in programma il prossimo lunedì si occuperà del caso (sollevato dall'ex rossonero Albertazzi) relativo alle bollette gonfiate in modo sospetto per quei calciatori del Milan che negli anni scorsi abitavano nel palazzo di proprietà del club rossonero a Gallarate.

*Calendario e tempo per il sorpasso in vetta QUI -) *








Milan: calendario e tempo per il sorpasso.



Come riportato da TS in edicola, il Milan oggi ha due alleati per tentare il sorpasso in vetta: il calendario più facile rispetto alle rivali, che avranno scontri diretti, ed il tempo. I rossoneri giocheranno prima di Napoli e Inter. Un modo in più per mettere pressione. Pioli si affida e...





www.milanworld.net





*Pioli si affida a Pellegri e gli chiede... QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/threads/scommessa-pellegri-ecco-cosa-gli-chiede-pioli.110286/unread*


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Report in programma il prossimo lunedì si occuperà del caso (sollevato dall'ex rossonero Albertazzi) relativo alle bollette gonfiate in modo sospetto per quei calciatori del Milan che negli anni scorsi abitavano nel palazzo di proprietà del club rossonero a Gallarate.
> 
> *Calendario e tempo per il sorpasso in vetta QUI -) *
> 
> ...


Eccole qua le armi di distrazione di massa per distogliere dai veri ladri....
Sempre on fire report.


----------



## iceman. (4 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Report in programma il prossimo lunedì si occuperà del caso (sollevato dall'ex rossonero Albertazzi) relativo alle bollette gonfiate in modo sospetto per quei calciatori del Milan che negli anni scorsi abitavano nel palazzo di proprietà del club rossonero a Gallarate.
> 
> *Calendario e tempo per il sorpasso in vetta QUI -) *
> 
> ...


Se non ci buttano in mezzo non sono contenti...


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Se non ci buttano in mezzo non sono contenti...


Si può tifare la nazionale di questo paese?
Non si può.

Piuttosto tifo per la svizzera.

Sai cosa vuol dire a livello mediatico mandare in onda ora questo servizio e che messaggio si lancia?
Ora aspetto Gravina che apra un'inchiesta in un baleno.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (4 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Report in programma il prossimo lunedì si occuperà del caso (sollevato dall'ex rossonero Albertazzi) relativo alle bollette gonfiate in modo sospetto per quei calciatori del Milan che negli anni scorsi abitavano nel palazzo di proprietà del club rossonero a Gallarate.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1455
> 
> ...


Aspetto la reazione sconvolta di Gravina e l’avvio di processi sommari contro questo scempio.


----------



## overlord (4 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Eccole qua le armi di distrazione di massa per distogliere dai veri ladri....
> Sempre on fire report.


RI di co li


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Report in programma il prossimo lunedì si occuperà del caso (sollevato dall'ex rossonero Albertazzi) relativo alle bollette gonfiate in modo sospetto per quei calciatori del Milan che negli anni scorsi abitavano nel palazzo di proprietà del club rossonero a Gallarate.
> 
> *Calendario e tempo per il sorpasso in vetta QUI -) *
> 
> ...


Ora mancano il servizio del 'giornale' che riporta di quando ibra in prima elementare rubò una caramella al compagno di banco , un blitz della finanza a milanello per controllare gli scontrini della spesa dei nostri, uno scoop di tuttosport che rivela di quando tomori in velocità umiliò un bianco , chiaro episodio di razzismo e quindi da condannare.

Pene : retrocessi e fuori dalle coppe fino al prossimo giubileo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Ma questi ancora vanno in giro? Hanno mai fatto delle inchieste sul bilancio disastroso dell’Inter o sul caso Suarez?


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

overlord ha scritto:


> RI di co li


Il sistema non esiste.
E' solo allucinazione collettiva.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma questi ancora vanno in giro? Hanno mai fatto delle inchieste sul bilancio disastroso dell’Inter o sul caso Suarez?


Maiiiii!!!!!


----------



## bmb (4 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Report in programma il prossimo lunedì si occuperà del caso (sollevato dall'ex rossonero Albertazzi) relativo alle bollette gonfiate in modo sospetto per quei calciatori del Milan che negli anni scorsi abitavano nel palazzo di proprietà del club rossonero a Gallarate.
> 
> *Calendario e tempo per il sorpasso in vetta QUI -) *
> 
> ...


Quanto vivranno male questi parassiti a farci le pulci in continuazione?

C'è gente che ha dedicato la vita a fare la caccia a Berlusconi. Pensate voi che vita di m. Hanno provato a infangarlo in ogni modo. Tentativi mal riusciti visto che sta per diventare pure PdR.


----------



## Kayl (4 Dicembre 2021)

Ma poi le bollette non sono un problema del Milan, non credo che la società prendesse i soldi di acqua gas e luce, quelli li prende lo stato, quindi che c’entriamo noi?


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Report in programma il prossimo lunedì si occuperà del caso (sollevato dall'ex rossonero Albertazzi) relativo alle bollette gonfiate in modo sospetto per quei calciatori del Milan che negli anni scorsi abitavano nel palazzo di proprietà del club rossonero a Gallarate.
> 
> *Calendario e tempo per il sorpasso in vetta QUI -) *
> 
> ...


Oh.. Ma che delinquenti! Chissà cosa ci sarà dietro, io direi di archiviare il caso plusvalenze e di scavare a fondo su questo! Prendiamo i veri delinquenti!


----------



## mil77 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Ma poi le bollette non sono un problema del Milan, non credo che la società prendesse i soldi di acqua gas e luce, quelli li prende lo stato, quindi che c’entriamo noi?


Erano case di proprietà del Milan. Il Milan pagava le bollette e poi richiedeva l'importo ai giocatori (o glielo tratteneva sullo stipendio). A parte tutto è questione di minimo minimo 6/7 anni fa. Non capisco l'utilità di far una trasmissione su questo oggi.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Erano case di proprietà del Milan. Il Milan pagava le bollette e poi richiedeva l'importo ai giocatori (o glielo tratteneva sullo stipendio). A parte tutto è questione di minimo minimo 6/7 anni fa. Non capisco l'utilità di far una trasmissione su questo oggi.


La logica c'è, ed è malefica :bisogna ripulire l'immagine della squadra nazionale sporcando quella delle rivali.
Dopo le allucinanti dichiarazioni di gravina ecco questo servizio messo da parte per le occasioni buone.
Prepariamoci, arriveranno tempi durissimi...


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Dicembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Erano case di proprietà del Milan. Il Milan pagava le bollette e poi richiedeva l'importo ai giocatori (o glielo tratteneva sullo stipendio). A parte tutto è questione di minimo minimo 6/7 anni fa. Non capisco l'utilità di far una trasmissione su questo oggi.


Lo ha detto bene @diavoloINme : sviare l'attenzione del pubblico dai guai della Juventus, in modo che il pubblico belante pensi "Eh, sono tutti uguali, guarda questi che lucravano pure sulle bollette, chissà che c'è dietro". Report è distrazione di massa, per dare l'idea che il giornalismo puro e incorrotto esista ancora. Report serve al potere, infatti non è mai stata sospesa.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Lo ha detto bene @diavoloINme : sviare l'attenzione del pubblico dai guai della Juventus, in modo che il pubblico belante pensi "Eh, sono tutti uguali, guarda questi che lucravano pure sulle bollette, chissà che c'è dietro". Report è distrazione di massa, per dare l'idea che il giornalismo puro e incorrotto esista ancora. Report serve al potere, infatti non è mai stata sospesa.


E tutti in coro : il sistema non esiste..


----------



## Mika (4 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Report in programma il prossimo lunedì si occuperà del caso (sollevato dall'ex rossonero Albertazzi) relativo alle bollette gonfiate in modo sospetto per quei calciatori del Milan che negli anni scorsi abitavano nel palazzo di proprietà del club rossonero a Gallarate.
> 
> *Calendario e tempo per il sorpasso in vetta QUI -) *
> 
> ...


Non meritano nemmeno un commento ma solo ribrezzo.


----------



## chicagousait (4 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Report in programma il prossimo lunedì si occuperà del caso (sollevato dall'ex rossonero Albertazzi) relativo alle bollette gonfiate in modo sospetto per quei calciatori del Milan che negli anni scorsi abitavano nel palazzo di proprietà del club rossonero a Gallarate.
> 
> *Calendario e tempo per il sorpasso in vetta QUI -) *
> 
> ...


Ecco il vero scandalo del calcio italiano, le bollette gonfiate e poi fatte pagare ai calciatori del Milan che arrivano a malapena a fine mese a causa dello stipendio risicato che percepiscono. Report inizia ad avere la stessa credibilità de Le iene, pari a zero


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Dicembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Quanto vivranno male questi parassiti a farci le pulci in continuazione?
> 
> C'è gente che ha dedicato la vita a fare la caccia a Berlusconi. Pensate voi che vita di m.



E' solo per questo che una piccola parte di me, in fondo al cuore, spera che il berlusca trolli questa nazione di vermi diventando PDR.

Per vedere fegati spappolati e questi frustrati dannarsi l'anima in eterno.


----------



## Zenos (4 Dicembre 2021)

Il Sistema non esiste I Say Again il Sistema non esiste.


----------



## unbreakable (4 Dicembre 2021)

vabbè ma alle persone che gli frega delle bollette del milan...penso non lo vedrà nessuno


----------



## Walker (4 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Report in programma il prossimo lunedì si occuperà del caso (sollevato dall'ex rossonero Albertazzi) relativo alle bollette gonfiate in modo sospetto per quei calciatori del Milan che negli anni scorsi abitavano nel palazzo di proprietà del club rossonero a Gallarate.
> 
> *Calendario e tempo per il sorpasso in vetta QUI -) *
> 
> ...


Miserabili.
Scommetto che lo spunto per una puntata del genere è partito da Torino.
O magari dalla sede della FIGC.
Lo scopo lo abbiamo già capito tutti.
Spero almeno lo capisca anche la maggior parte della gente, gobbi a parte ovviamente.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Report in programma il prossimo lunedì si occuperà del caso (sollevato dall'ex rossonero Albertazzi) relativo alle bollette gonfiate in modo sospetto per quei calciatori del Milan che negli anni scorsi abitavano nel palazzo di proprietà del club rossonero a Gallarate.
> 
> *Calendario e tempo per il sorpasso in vetta QUI -) *
> 
> ...



"Inoltre, tutte le volte che la juve va a giocare in casa del Milan, i giocatori bianconeri lamentano sparizioni di portafogli negli spogliatoi. E' evidente che il marcio sta da altre parti, lasciamo stare le banali operazioni di mercato delle squadre."


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Dicembre 2021)

Ma si può fare un'inchiesta sulle bollette dei calciatori? Sicuramente pagando 100 euro in più di bollette finiranno sul lastrico... Mamma mia che pena. Tra l'altro se le bollette le pagava la società può semplicemente essere che si facesse pagare il servizio di pagamento oltre la bolletta stessa.


----------



## sunburn (4 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> "Inoltre, tutte le volte che la juve va a giocare in casa del Milan, i giocatori bianconeri lamentano sparizioni di portafogli negli spogliatoi. E' evidente che il marcio sta da altre parti, lasciamo stare le banali operazioni di mercato delle squadre."


Lo chiedo a te in quanto rappresentante della categoria dei complottisti e in quanto compagno di epocali sbronze: esiste qualche aspetto della tua/vostra vita in cui non esiste un complotto contro di te/voi?


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Dicembre 2021)

Il sistema non esiste,multicit.


----------



## Davidoff (4 Dicembre 2021)

Che ridicoli, ma un servizio sulle manipolazioni di mercato dei ladri o sui debiti dell'Inda no, vero? Avessimo fatto noi tutte le loro porcate avremmo passato metà della nostra storia in serie B.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Dicembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Lo chiedo a te in quanto rappresentante della categoria dei complottisti e in quanto compagno di epocali sbronze: esiste qualche aspetto della tua/vostra vita in cui non esiste un complotto contro di te/voi?



Sono iper-gombloddisdah da quando conosco gente come te/voi, che passate la tua/vostra esistenza a cercare di farmi fesso con le teorie sull'esistenza degli unicorni rosa.

Fortunatamente con pessimi risultati.


----------



## sunburn (4 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sono iper-gombloddisdah da quando conosco gente come te/voi, che passate la tua/vostra esistenza a cercare di farmi fesso con le teorie sull'esistenza degli unicorni rosa.
> 
> Fortunatamente con pessimi risultati.


No, no. Io non ho mai messo in discussione il fatto che il Mondo sia un postaccio. Però, suvvia, pensare che 7miliardi di persone vivano con lo scopo di metterti/vi il cetriolone là ove dovrebbe uscire se fosse usato per lo scopo per il quale è stato coltivato il suddetto… 
(Fine ot).


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Dicembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Lo chiedo a te in quanto rappresentante della categoria dei complottisti e in quanto compagno di epocali sbronze: esiste qualche aspetto della tua/vostra vita in cui non esiste un complotto contro di te/voi?


Qua non si tratta di vedere complotti, questa è mafia inserita nello stato.


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Report in programma il prossimo lunedì si occuperà del caso (sollevato dall'ex rossonero Albertazzi) relativo alle bollette gonfiate in modo sospetto per quei calciatori del Milan che negli anni scorsi abitavano nel palazzo di proprietà del club rossonero a Gallarate.
> 
> *Calendario e tempo per il sorpasso in vetta QUI -) *
> 
> ...


Io non ho parole
Ennesima inchiesta contro la Juventus sulle parcelle gonfiate e che c4zz altro ne so tanto son marci e non mi stupisco più di nulla e ci infilano dentro anche non nello stesso momento con accuse ridicole.

Io sto ancora aspettando penalizzazioni per la vicenda Suarez e piuttosto hanno sospeso mezzo mondo universitario quando sarà prassi comune fare quelle buffonate con gli extracomunitari ma loro niente di niente.

Fate schifo sappiatelo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Dicembre 2021)

report...............................
e qualcuno si spippetta quando questi tirano fuori qualcosa che avvalora le loro tesi, mamma mia.
ma per bollette pensavo non fossero veramente quelle del gas ecc.... ma quanto sono ridicoli?????
l'ho scritto l'altro giorno che avrebbero trovato qualcosa anche su di noi male bollette??????

ci è andata benissimo! vedo già i tifosi ladri ad esaltarsi per una roba del genere ahabahahahahahh


----------



## Dexter (4 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Report in programma il prossimo lunedì si occuperà del caso (sollevato dall'ex rossonero Albertazzi) relativo alle bollette gonfiate in modo sospetto per quei calciatori del Milan che negli anni scorsi abitavano nel palazzo di proprietà del club rossonero a Gallarate.
> 
> *Calendario e tempo per il sorpasso in vetta QUI -) *
> 
> ...


Trattasi di BOLLETTE, quindi di che cifre parliamo ? Mah


----------



## diavolo (4 Dicembre 2021)

Magari il paracarro Albertazzi pagava per avere una fibra e invece era servito da ADSL, vergonnniaaaah.


----------



## kYMERA (4 Dicembre 2021)

Cioè stiamo scherzando? Ma che inchiesta sarebbe?


----------



## admin (6 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Report in programma il prossimo lunedì si occuperà del caso (sollevato dall'ex rossonero Albertazzi) relativo alle bollette gonfiate in modo sospetto per quei calciatori del Milan che negli anni scorsi abitavano nel palazzo di proprietà del club rossonero a Gallarate.
> 
> *Calendario e tempo per il sorpasso in vetta QUI -) *
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Jino (6 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Report in programma il prossimo lunedì si occuperà del caso (sollevato dall'ex rossonero Albertazzi) relativo alle bollette gonfiate in modo sospetto per quei calciatori del Milan che negli anni scorsi abitavano nel palazzo di proprietà del club rossonero a Gallarate.
> 
> *Calendario e tempo per il sorpasso in vetta QUI -) *
> 
> ...



Albertazzi..........sta pippa clamorosa che non sa nemmeno giocare al pallone ha guadagnato dai pochi anni da professionista milioni di euro senza meritarlo....e parla pure...dovrebbe starsene zitto a guidare gli aerei ringraziando Dio ogni giorno.


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Dicembre 2021)

Prossimamente Report farà una puntata su Singer che a casa ha il pezzotto,ha statooohh pure il Milannnhhh.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Dicembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Prossimamente Report farà una puntata su Singer che a casa ha il pezzotto,ha statooohh pure il Milannnhhh.


Bisogna imbrattare ora tutti di marmellata dopo che qualcuno è stato beccato con le mani dentro....


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bisogna imbrattare ora tutti di marmellata dopo che qualcuno è stato beccato con le mani dentro....


A noi non ce lo devono raccontare,certe dinamiche non bisogna essere degli Einstein per capirle.


----------



## JoKeR (6 Dicembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> A noi non ce lo devono raccontare,certe dinamiche non bisogna essere degli Einstein per capirle.


Il fatto è che questo paese è pieno di boccaloni addormentati e/o mezzi scemi.


----------



## Giofa (7 Dicembre 2021)

Ho rivisto stamattina il servizio di ieri di Report; effettivamente il servizio sul Milan poco c'entrava sia per il tema, sia per l'entità economica ma soprattutto perchè è risultato evidente anche dal servizio che giocatore e società abbiano trovato un accordo.
Detto questo però non trovo giusto l'attacco che ho letto qui su Report, cioè anche ieri hanno evidenziato il problema procuratori, i debiti mostruosi dell'Inter e le plusvalenza di Juve e Genoa. Addirittura sospettano che dietro Vlahovic ci sia il governo serbo. 
Insomma non mi sembra che in Italia in molti rendano pubbliche certe cose


----------

